# Halloween Parade early notification



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

The 73rd annual Toms River Volunteer Fire Company #1 Halloween Parade will be 7pm Saturday October 30th 2010 in Toms River, NJ. This is reported to be the 2nd largest in the world (next to NYC parade). People from all over the world have come to watch and participate in it. 

I am the fund-Raising Chairman. and just wanted to get the word out! Hope to see you there!

-FEAR


----------

